# Questions on New Puppy



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi all, we love our new little guy who is 18 weeks old. He's doing really well and is in puppy kindergarten. 

Can someone who knows tell me about when Havanese lose their puppy teeth and when the new ones are in? Keeper is very good about chewing appropriate toys and chews--just wondering on this.

Also, because we got Keeper on February 1st and it was 11 degrees out, he was first trained to a pad and now to the outside--he prefers the outside and is doing well with this. On the pad he sometimes insists on hitting the edge of the pad which is plastic--we have plastic under the pad with about a 6" edge of plastic beyond the pad edge--then of course we have a pool under the edge of the pad and on the plastic. Any 'fixes' on this--only happens sometimes. 

Thanks and have a great day.

Shirley


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Welcome Shirley! We love pictures! Please share. As far as teeth go, Kipling lost his around 5 months - with that came a period of pretty bad breath and he actually needed his canines removed when we did his neutering - this, as I understand it, can be quite normal. So I would expect around the 5 month mark to see teeth on your carpets.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I never did see any of the loose teeth in the carpet, but sure felt the teething teeth. You will notice them loosing their teeth. Loosing teeth /coming in teeth came at 6 month for Dexter. 

The Vet was hoping the fang teeth (2) would fall out. By neuter time at 6 months, these teeth were solid and set with no signs of wanting to come out. One of the fang teeth came out on it's own, but the other one was very long and there was no way it was coming out. 

The Vet said the tooth (one fang) was the longest he had ever seen. 

Hopefully by neuter or spay time, the Vet can take out the baby teeth because some baby teeth will not fall out on their own and the baby teeth will grow next to the adult teeth and may mess up the dental alignment.


----------



## meganmckellar (Sep 1, 2009)

Welcome Shirley and Keeper (such a cute name!)! 

Oscar is a "late bloomer" and sometimes I wonder if he was the runt of the litter. I got him at 9 weeks and his teeth were barely cutting through the gums at that point. I noticed him losing his puppy teeth around 7 months. We were playing one day and I noticed him chewing on something on the sofa and looked over and he was crunching on one of his teeth!


----------

